# For people starting a new shrimp room project



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There has been a few good examples with various sizing, but this one is the ultimate shrimp room project I have read by far.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/sho...by-BossAquaria-1-shrimp-Hobbiest-in-Australia


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent thread. Thanks Randy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

